# Router bits advice



## Nial Foster (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a site that sells high quality router bits but with free shipping. Any ideas?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most high quality router bit suppliers usually do not offer "free shipping", but you may get a price break if you order a large quantity. Best to check with the supplier - either by phone or on line. Be safe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Check hartville tool for whiteside bits


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Check amazon. You can find a lot of high quality manufacturers on there, Freud and the like, and nearly anything sold by Amazon will qualify for either the free shipping over $35 or free prime shipping. 

Free shipping is a misnomer though. The amount of time you can spend searching for a seller that has free shipping for what you want that doesn't take a month, you could just go to rockler or mlcs or something and pay the $3 shipping.


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hartville tools ships very quickly. Good place to order Whiteside bits. :thumbsup:

I've had good luck with Whiteside, Infinity, Amana, Magnate, Bosch, and Freud bits. I've gotten a few cheaper made bits from Yonico and Woodriver without any problems from them either. I've used a few router bits in a 1/2" chuck on the tail stock of my lathe with better results than using them in my hand held plunge router :blink:

Too much vibration and tear-out when you dare use a bit bigger than 1" with a router in my experience.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

You pay for shipping one way or another....none are in the business of losing money. I'd focus more on the out of pocket total, and get the best bits for your money.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree about free shipping - look at total cost. 

Check out routerbitworld.com. Very good prices on Freud bits. Great selection. No tax. No min order. fast ship. $1 USPS first class shipping on all orders. First class only take a few days to get to you plus there is Saturday delivery. You can sometimes find them a little cheaper on Amazon but they often charge tax and you have $35 min for free shipping. And, free shipping goes UPS ground for about a week delivery time, no Saturdays.


----------



## woodhunter363 (Jun 4, 2015)

I know www.toolstoday.com started doing that. Saw it in their newsletter. Here is their free shipping policy: http://www.toolstoday.com/popup.aspx?title=Shipping+Information&topic=shipping. Let us know if you end up buying from there and if it is indeed as sweet as it seems.


----------



## Nial Foster (Mar 27, 2015)

hey, I had to come back here and let you know that I did end up buying from TT - it was free with orders above $35. Came the next day!


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Shopping will usually save you more than just going straight for free shipping, although if you look long enough you can sometimes get the best of both. I just replaced my optical drive, found a great sale price on TigerDirect, was going to pay $55 with tax and shipping, luckily I screwed up on the order (forgot to enter my new address) and had to cancel it. Missed the sale, but checked Amazon the next day and found the newer model of the same drive for $44, no tax and free shipping. Turns out TigerDirect was selling a discontinued model.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

I have always had good luck with the standard bits at http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/ and shipping is always free.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Best place I've done business with is RouterBitWorld.com Great prices and fast shipping.


----------



## honesttjohn (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually get my bits from Precise Bits (Think & Tinker) because I can get 3" long ones instead of the normal 2" bits. ToolsToday had 2.5" long bits about $3 cheaper with free shipping. So a 2 bit order (no pun intended) saved about $20 with free shipping. Amanas aren't a bad bit. Certainly not premium, but as good or better than Yonicos. So we'll see. $20 is $20.

HJ


----------



## k9scooter (Mar 5, 2014)

I have some for sale in the classified section that include shipping.

Make sure you buy quality tools, especially router bits and saw blades...

CMT, Freud and Whiteside are all good...


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

+ for Amazon


----------

